# Breakfast and Dinner Fatties



## loosechangedru (Dec 22, 2018)

Got a couple of fatties on now. Going to my Other's family Christmas, and I'm going prepared with vacuum sealed, frozen fatties (they are several states away). One has  sauteed peppers, onions, mushrooms, and garlic with provolone. The other is a blueberry pancake fatty I've seen going around: pancakes, maple syrup, blueberry cream cheese, blueberries, and pecans. I used maple sausage and maple bacon on the breakfast fatty, and Italian sausage and thick cut for the dinner fatty. Thanks for all the great ideas via SMF!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 22, 2018)

I would like to know how you rolled that all up so neat.


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 22, 2018)

For me, not too different from how sushi mats work, just with saran wrap. Bacon's the rice, sausage is the seaweed. They even use a ziploc bag in this video. Just dont squeeze as hard with the fatty, its obviously a lot more fragile than the rice. I wrap it tight like a tootsie roll, and then refrigerate for 15 minutes to help it keep form on it's way to the smoker.

EDIT: Forgot to include the video


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 22, 2018)

They are beautiful! I'd really like to try the mushroom, onion, pepper fatty myself.


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 22, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> They are beautiful! I'd really like to try the mushroom, onion, pepper fatty myself.



Thanks, Scott!


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 22, 2018)

Lookin pretty good so far. Smoke for a couple hours at 235. I want it a little darker, so I bumped it up to 250 and I'll give it a half hour or something.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 22, 2018)

Looks fantastic!
The breakfast fattie really caught my eye, great filling and the pic is excellent too.
Man I love fatties.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 22, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> They are beautiful! I'd really like to try the mushroom, onion, pepper fatty myself.



Top this with 3 pepper cheese, awesome.
His are rolled way nicer than mine have ever been.:oops:


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 22, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks fantastic!
> The breakfast fattie really caught my eye, great filling and the pic is excellent too.
> Man I love fatties.





Winterrider said:


> Top this with 3 pepper cheese, awesome.
> His are rolled way nicer than mine have ever been.:oops:



Ya'll, thanks a lot! I've got to credit my Other for that picture, Chile. Walking by at the right place, right time.


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 22, 2018)

Thar be fatties! Thing is...I can't open them til Christmas!  But at least they turned out nice. Thanks for looking, and I'll post an update come serving time Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 22, 2018)

They both sound and look delicious


----------



## maplenut (Dec 22, 2018)

Maple Syrup, I love maple syrup!
Looks good, have not done a fatty in awhile, might have to do one over the Christmas Holiday.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2018)

Man those look good, Nice job on the fatties enjoy them. I know I would.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2018)

LCD, Excellent job on those fatties !!! The breakfast fatty is awesome . like


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2018)

Excellent looking fatties!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 23, 2018)

Those are a couple of beauts.. Interesting breakfast fattie. that has me thinking definite Like!!!!


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 25, 2018)

Big hit at Christmas!


















I'll be making that breakfast fatty again. Definitely.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 25, 2018)

Awesome looking great job and info on how to.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 26, 2018)

They look superb.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 27, 2018)

Loosechangedru Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh man that looked sooooooo good. Love the fatties. Love the idea of putting pecans in it. Both looked awesome. Big LIKE on them. Please please please keep them coming.


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 28, 2018)

They look awesome. I never thought of freezing them cooked . Could you tell us a little about the reheating process ?? Do you thaw completely before reheating? Suggested temperature ? Thx


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 28, 2018)

pa42phigh said:


> They look awesome. I never thought of freezing them cooked . Could you tell us a little about the reheating process ?? Do you thaw completely before reheating? Suggested temperature ? Thx



Happy to -
From frozen, they travelled in a cooler with ice for 6 hours to a fridge, then stayed there overnight. By the next day dinner time, it was mostly thawed. I heated it at 275 for about an hour and it was hot enough. I basically wanted to simulate smoker conditions. 1.5 hours seems ideal.

I heated the other one up the same way, just 12 hours later. I made two identical fatties yesterday for another late Christmas event (stuffed a lot tighter and fuller!), I'll reheat it the same way without the 6 hour travel time and mention if it goes as well or not. A probe in it while in the oven reheating would really help, I'll probably do that this time around. I would think 165 internal temperature for reheating, but I dont know if that's overkill or not.


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 28, 2018)

They reheat perfect, btw. Bacon is still as crisp as when it came out of the smoker. I vacuum seal after refrigerating, or even par-freezing. That way I dont lose any juices. I like the idea if doing as many fatties at once and then sealing and freezing. Then I can have a fatty any moment I want! Which may or may not be a good thing...


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 28, 2018)

thx you for taking time to reply


----------

